# STATUS OF SPRING



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

"Spring leaf out has arrived in the Southeast, over three weeks earlier than a long-term average (1981-2010) in some locations. Charlottesville, VA is 24 days early, Knoxville, TN is 20 days early, and Nashville, TN is 18 days early."

https://www.usanpn.org/news/spring


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Interesting. I'm not sure what they define as "leaf out" but I'm on the leading edge of that line and I would say we're not there yet.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

"Is it the appearance of the first tiny leaves on the trees, or the first crocus plants peeping through the snow? The First Leaf and First Bloom Indices are synthetic measures of these early season events in plants, based on recent temperature conditions."


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Noticed yesterday while sitting outside there are some trees starting to show small amounts of green.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

It was a very mild winter on the Gulf Coast. We only had two days where temps went below freezing.

I got my first mow in yesterday in my back yard, second out front. Yard is definitely in green up.

I have a specimen swamp red maple tree in my back yard; it has full leaves, new leaves, and buds.

I believe it is not just a false spring; I think it was a true mild winter. Only time will tell, I suppose...!

The professional landscapers used by the HOA put prodiamine granules out in beds this week....


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> Interesting. I'm not sure what they define as "leaf out" but I'm on the leading edge of that line and I would say we're not there yet.


Agreed, but I do feel like it's getting close.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Pictures of my specimen swamp red maple tree leafing out:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> Interesting. I'm not sure what they define as "leaf out" but I'm on the leading edge of that line and I would say we're not there yet.


We are! I dropped prodiamine on Monday, we have Bermuda shoots starting, some trees have tiny leaves,


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

I keep an eye on my dogwood. That's my "go crappie fishin'" detector. If the tree is still there, it's time to go fishiing.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I started seeing Carpenter Bees running patrol by the front porch, and along the fence, and chasing other bees around outside. Next to show up are the wasps, which will feel my wrath soon.


----------



## wessneroo (Jan 22, 2019)

The red maple in my front yard (north side, shaded) has almost fully leafed out, but the red maple in the back yard isn't showing any motivation. Does anyone know when to get concerned about a tree that hasn't leafed out when all his friends in the area have already?


----------

